# finding people from PMQ childhood from Lahr Germany 1979-1984



## mysteriousmind (22 Apr 2007)

Hello, 

I was wondering (I know its a long shot) If it there was a way to obtain some list of some sort from previous PMQ neighbor I had as a kid when my father was posted in Germany in Lhar in 1979-1984. 

I Want to find tout people who stayed there but I don't remember the names. I need to do it for personal reason I wont talk about on this thread. 

Is there a way to obtain this information to your knowledge. I remember My PMQ address, and with dates I could figure out the people I wish to get in touch. 

Thanks for the info...I know its not the typical personnel locator can find around here. 



I use to live in PMQ series 33 in Langelwinkel




 [Edited to correct the name and help people who may be looking for others from Lahr.]


----------



## bily052 (22 Apr 2007)

I was out in Wittenwier at the time.   You may be able to get some info by contacting CFHA (CDN Forces Housing Agency) , they may???   have records.


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Apr 2007)

MM:

Have you tried the site: http://www.lahrbrat.com/ or http://www.geocities.com/Pentagon/5472/mainpage.html


----------



## mysteriousmind (22 Apr 2007)

Gunner thanks for the link..ill use it for sure.


 cheers


----------



## armyvern (14 Sep 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> ...Lhar Lahr in 1979-1984.
> 
> I Want to find tout people who stayed there but I don't remember the names. I need to do it for personal reason I wont talk about on this thread.
> 
> ...



How have I missed this for so long?? Ahhh Langenwinkle ... (right close to Tiffanys !!)  >

Me??:  *33.2.8*:  '78-'83 (and there's at least one more of us on this site ...) 

I think you lived in 33.5._whatever_, yes??

Vern


----------



## mysteriousmind (14 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> How have I missed this for so long?? Ahhh Langenwinkle ... (right close to Tiffanys !!)  >
> 
> Me??:  *33.2.8*:  '78-'83 (and there's at least one more of us on this site ...)
> 
> ...



Yes I was in 33-5-17, With my sister Claudia which would be more of your age (I'm younger a little then you I think)

_The world is so immense, then again so small. with simple click you can get back into you past, but even with great effort someone cannot remember what he did last week_


----------



## YukonJack (8 Feb 2008)

Wow...Kippenhiemwieler here...34-4-8. '81-85....probably know ya's...Small world, wouldn't wanna paint it though!


----------



## LittleLyth (11 May 2008)

Was in 33.2.12 , 81-85

Cath


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2008)

LittleLyth said:
			
		

> Was in 33.2.12 , 81-85
> 
> Cath



Veronica ...

33.2.8, 78-83

You had tiny little size 2.5 feet that you used when we went roller skating IIRC. You lived directly above me.

LMFAO. Small small world.


----------



## LittleLyth (11 May 2008)

LMAO..  Yep..  that was me!  Now my feet have made it to a size 6.5...  lol  And I no longer roller skate (preferring to ride horses instead..  apparently safer..  lol

My gads..  I'm in touch with a few others from Langenwinkel..  John F, David K, to mention a few.

Where are you now?  I'm in Smiths Falls...

Cath


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2008)

LittleLyth said:
			
		

> LMAO..  Yep..  that was me!  Now my feet have made it to a size 6.5...  lol  And I no longer roller skate (preferring to ride horses instead..  apparently safer..  lol
> 
> My gads..  I'm in touch with a few others from Langenwinkel..  John F, David K, to mention a few.
> 
> ...



Gagetown, currently. I've got a cousin hanging about in Smiths Falls for a while though.

David K!!?? How is he doing these days?

I hated you for being so damn petite!! I'm glad that you're a 6.5 now -- so am I !! (But, you're probably that in a ladies size correct?? I'm that in a mens dammit)

Still quite a few I'm in contact with too. Heather R, Darlene & Tammy P, the McCullagh's, Shantel W ...

Does the name Terry L ring any bells for you??  ;D


----------



## LittleLyth (12 May 2008)

Hmmm  let me think...  The horndog Terry L?  OMG.  Rings bells, yes...  WARNING bells..  LMAO
Also talking to Roy McLelland alot too..  He's posted to Ottawa now..
David's doing well...  He got HUGELY better looking with age!  lol  John is still the same - Big and huggable (If you see this, John, I did NOT say that - it's the meds talking!)

Other than that, what the heck you been up to for 20-some years?  Married, kids?  Are you on facebook?  If so, look me up..  Cathleen Lythgoe.

Cath


----------



## vonGarvin (12 May 2008)

Though not an army brat, I did spend time in Germany in 82-83.  I lived in Seelbach, and went to school at Scheffelgymnasium.  I was an exchange brat, if you will.  I'm certain that some of you may have lived "out".  I lived at Grueselhornstrasse 10.  I do remember it being odd having a telephone number with only four digits!
I did hang my hat at the Youth Centre on the Kaserne the odd time, though.  I can't remember anyone's name from that time, but the memories are still strong!
The names of the villages are bringing back memories, let me tell you!


----------



## armyvern (12 May 2008)

YukonJack said:
			
		

> Wow...Kippenhiemwieler here...34-4-8. '81-85....probably know ya's...Small world, wouldn't wanna paint it though!



Did one of your mopeds happen to disappear during your time there??  :-\

(I know the quarry in Kippenheimweiler well -- it was good for after-dark swimming). The little Canex-type Expressmart thingie in Kippenheimweiler was also only a short walk from Langenwinkel -- even quicker return on moped though.  ;D)


----------



## armyvern (12 May 2008)

LittleLyth said:
			
		

> Hmmm  let me think...  The horndog Terry L?  OMG.  Rings bells, yes...  WARNING bells..  LMAO
> Also talking to Roy McLelland alot too..  He's posted to Ottawa now..
> David's doing well...  He got HUGELY better looking with age!  lol  John is still the same - Big and huggable (If you see this, John, I did NOT say that - it's the meds talking!)
> 
> ...



Is there another Terry L!!?? LOL. That'd be him exactly ...  >

As for Crackbook ... consider yourself pinged.


----------



## clajoie (27 Jun 2011)

I was there 82-86 was 2 from 6 years old....and was attending ecole general george vanier??? still trying to find the house where I was living but can't find it would love to go visit.... any clue.... any body was living near a post office and a little river????

Cheers


----------



## wildman0101 (29 Jun 2011)

Damn i was in th tower's 5-th floor,,,Dont ask me the address but there 
was 3. I was in the center one. M/cpl Trent William's and M/Cpl Mike Brabant 
were my neighbor's. Trent's son was still in diaper's but mt wife worked at 
the lil Canex just up the street. there was also a CDN Legion right out the 
front door of the tower not 1/2 block away.. Probably tripped over some of 
you guy's when you were lil... I was the guy with the plastic Santa face that 
came around on Christmas scaring all you all(Cris Gringelish). You guy's prob-
ably had some nightmare's about me.. Small world indeed. Cheer's
Scoty B That was 82-86...


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jun 2011)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Damn i was in th tower's 5-th floor,,,Dont ask me the address but there
> was 3.



I lived in those in 1975.


----------

